

Why e-mail has become the new snail mail - gaius
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/columnists/sathnam_sanghera/article6937890.ece

======
tjr
...and, oddly, the old snail mail might not be as bad any more. I get so
little non-spam snail mail that if anyone were to take the time to send me a
hand-written letter, I would make reading it a priority.

